# problems configuring r-connect in linux.



## technomodel (Nov 16, 2004)

A friend of mine has suse 9.1 in his machine and he asked me to configure the reliance indiaphone to act as a modem. i used wvdial to configure the modem, but the modem could not be detected in /dev/ttys0. 
i then used the following script in the wvdial.conf file. 

```
[Modem0] 
Modem=/dev/ttyS0 
Baud=115200 
SetVolume=0 
Dial Command = ATDT 
init1=ATZ 
FlowControl= Hardware (CRTSCTS) 
[Dialer reliance] 
Username= Ph No. 
Password= Ph No. 
Phone=#777 
Stupid Mode= 1 
Inherits = Modem0
```

but still when i try to connect by typing wvdial reliance at the console, it shows an error that no modem could be found at /dev/ttys0. 
i had downloaded the install.sh script from the reliance website, but that too can't detect the modem.
it works perfectly in windows xp.
plz help.


----------



## amitsaudy (Nov 17, 2004)

Buy this months pcquest.
There is a tutorial to do the same


----------



## nixcraft (Nov 17, 2004)

Visit web site:
*www.relianceinfo.com/Infocomm/Rim/rconnect_dc_linux.html

You will get all info


----------



## technomodel (Nov 17, 2004)

@nixcraft 
that is the script i  downloaded and  tried to configure d modem with. but it hadnt worked.

@amitsaudy
thnx for d suggestion, but can u suggest anything not requiring d wallet?


----------



## nixcraft (Nov 18, 2004)

IS your phone is on RIL's list? You may need to build a custom kernel. 

May be try out:

*www.hackgnu.org/ril-howto.html

*www.linuxsolved.com/forums/ftopic239.html


----------

